# Katie has her second Major



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

This weekend in Canfield Ohio, on the Emerald Valley Rottweiler Club Specialty weekend, Katie was Reserve Winner's Bitch at the Specialty on Saturday. Then yesterday she went Best of Winners for the 3 point major in the Supported Entry.

She now at 10 months has both majors and 2 Specialty Reserve wins in 3 weekends out.

She is my dreams come true as a breeder, and we are just getting started.  Thanks for letting me share, I will put up the photo when I get it.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats!

Too short *frowny face*


----------

